# Blackberry stolen



## mysterious07 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I seriously need everyones inputs on this topic.
My phone got stolen at a restaurant here in dubai on NYE, the staffs in the restaurant said they didnt c anything till today and their cameras were not clear. and i reported it to the police. and gave them the serial number.
and today my friend said the dp on my old blackberry has been changed. 
so that means someone is using it ryt?

but i already reported it to the cops. will they be any help in finding the phone. 

would appriciate your advises,

thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

mysterious07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I seriously need everyones inputs on this topic.
> My phone got stolen at a restaurant here in dubai on NYE, the staffs in the restaurant said they didnt c anything till today and their cameras were not clear. and i reported it to the police. and gave them the serial number.
> ...


DP = Display Picture? 
What did the display picture change to?

It doesn't necessarily mean that the phone is being used. If the person who has it is using your SIM, then you can always call the number and ask that the person return it or report to the cops that the phone is still active. If the display pic has changed but you you can't call the number (meaning the phone returns a response saying the phone is turned off), then the person who has your phone has either wiped your phone or is using a new SIM in it.


----------



## mysterious07 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Stolen Blackberry*

Yes display pciture.

although cant call the phone, its switched off. but i thnk so aswell, the person is using the phone with another sim. but just curious how the person could that, theres a lock on my phone. guess the theive is just smart....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Goners. UAE carriers are not part of the countries/carriers that prescribe to blocking/limiting/tracking stolen phones. 

Just future reference but good thing to stick a cheapo 100 dirham phone in your pocket if your going to a club/party/bar/etc. I used to work for a wireless insurance company and have heard so many stories like this. Sorry.

They swipe it of course.


----------

